# Filed



## The Count (Aug 14, 2011)

Had enough of being arsed about, lied to, manipulated, gaslighted and generally treated like something you'd scrape of your shoe. Likewise, enough of the rage episodes, temper trantrums, actively using the kids against me now...enough. 

Saw my brief last Thursday, and as all me and my STBXW have as a couple are liabilities, as a direct result of her reckless financial stupidity over the years (half of which I didn't even know about till she informed me of certain things two weeks ago), and so my dear STBXW is basically going to have to pay for her own mistakes, ans I am not responsible for her crap, legally or morally, and she is going to have a letter stating this turn of events within the next few days. 

I expect an unholy ruck to come of it, but frankly I simply do not care anymore. Anyone who treats me the way she has done can go roll one and smoke it. Emotional blackmail, threats, rubbing my face in how happy she is with her wonderful new man...he's welcome to the emotionally dead vampiric liar. Good luck to the both of you. 

Me? I'm shortly to have a massive upsurge in income, minus child support, but at least I won't be paying over 65% of my montly wage keeping madam in false eyelashes and hotels with the OM. 

I await the inevitable holocaust with cold indifference.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Good.

I was wondering why you kept paying for her expenses.

Looks like you have approached indifference. That's a big step.


----------



## The Count (Aug 14, 2011)

I'd describe it more as a cold shut down kind of fury. I have enforced a no contact rule with her, well on my side anyway, and now refuse to have any conversation with her, via any medium, that does not directly concern my arrangements with my children, and those are kept to the bare minimum. 

She's utterly toxic, and though I still feel the pull to contact her at times, I steel myself by remembering any number of times she had me in a right state by her behaviour. 

And yes, the less you see or hear of your ex, the easier it gets to function and to start pulling some pieces of yourself together. 

But I genuinely believe that no contact is absolutely crucial.


----------



## Sparkles422 (Jun 3, 2011)

Count: Yes it helped me immensely during the in house separation that took 7 months to sell that mausoleum. And he flaunted his affair, cell calls and texting in front of me, gaslighting, foaming at the mouth etc...It was lovely to see this person disintegrate into a beast in front of my eyes. Right! And all of my income went to the expenses while his paid for child support and massive alimony.

I think the crowning moment for me was when I saw the smirk on his face because I had to borrow from my brother and my sad IRA. I still don't understand why I had become the enemy, I had done nothing other than cater. However, I have a theory: you see we all know what these people are trying to hide from the outside public: disloyalty, betrayal, deceit, loss of principles. Oh let's not forget that narcissism we had no idea about, that they hid so cunningly that came out when they were no longer getting their fix. Hideous.

Anyway, I have kicked over the ashes and am building a new campfire elsewhere. My life.

Good luck, I am 84 days no contact and divorced since July.


----------

